# Obtaining title deed of rented property



## rbelling

Expats,
Anybody has some experience with obtaining a Title Deed or NOc identifying the owner of a property from the department of Land?
I woild like to register my tenancy agreement with RERA, but the landlord isn't willing to provide me a copy of the property's title deed.
As long as we haven't registered our contract, we can't count on RERA to support and without the title deed we can't register... 
Any pointers on how to get out of this situation?


----------



## toneson

rbelling said:


> Expats,
> Anybody has some experience with obtaining a Title Deed or NOc identifying the owner of a property from the department of Land?
> I woild like to register my tenancy agreement with RERA, but the landlord isn't willing to provide me a copy of the property's title deed.
> As long as we haven't registered our contract, we can't count on RERA to support and without the title deed we can't register...
> Any pointers on how to get out of this situation?


Probably because it will cost him, my understanding is that it is a legal requirement for him to let you have a copy?


----------



## pamela0810

You also cannot sponsor any visas without an Ejari registered tenancy contract. The landlord has most likely not registered his property with the land department and that is why he isn't sharing it with you. Have you tried asking him to register the tenancy contract instead of you?


----------



## wandabug

You have to have a copy of the title deed to get your DEWA / DU etc. You should not have signed the Tenancy Agreement or given him any cheques until you had the title deed. How do you know he owns the apartment you have rented?? and why would you give him money if you didn't know he was the owner???


----------



## GreenEyes83

So whose responsibility it is anyways to register the contract? We call it Ejari? What's the cost and who has to bear it?


----------



## GreenEyes83

Hi,

The registration is done before or after the rent agreement? What document required? Am totally new so apologies for asking such basic questions


wandabug said:


> You have to have a copy of the title deed to get your DEWA / DU etc. You should not have signed the Tenancy Agreement or given him any cheques until you had the title deed. How do you know he owns the apartment you have rented?? and why would you give him money if you didn't know he was the owner???


----------



## aydinz

Despite the fact that maybe he doesn't want to pay the charges to get the title deed from the Land Department , there may be a great tragedy hunting you. They might not be the ACTUAL LANDLORDS. 
A very big scam that is currently going on is that a certain person will come to rent your property. Once he rents your property at a HIGH price with 4 to even 8 number of cheques, he will then rent out the property to someone else in CASH with lower price and then simply RUN AWAY. Two of my properties are suffering this issue at the moment, 1 was through the infamous MFR properties who ran away, and the other 1 was a normal tenant. They both presented themselves as owners and scammed the new tenants off their money.

BE CAREFUL !


----------



## amitgoyalamit

GreenEyes83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The registration is done before or after the rent agreement? What document required? Am totally new so apologies for asking such basic questions


Registration is done after the rent agreement but you need to check title deed of the owner and if the cheques are to be made on some other name a proper power attorney letter is required.


----------



## Desertrose70

I am having exactly the same situation. During contract signing I had only pasport copy of landlord and agreement of sale (dated 2004).
Afterwards I asked the agent to provide me a copy of the titledeed but got the answer that they don't have it and the landlord will not provide.
This agent is largen international real estate agent but as most agents here in Dubai, they don't care at all.
So I haven't registered at RERA. But it is possible to connect to DU and DEWA without copy of titledeed I have experienced.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

Desertrose70 said:


> I am having exactly the same situation. During contract signing I had only pasport copy of landlord and agreement of sale (dated 2004).
> Afterwards I asked the agent to provide me a copy of the titledeed but got the answer that they don't have it and the landlord will not provide.
> This agent is largen international real estate agent but as most agents here in Dubai, they don't care at all.
> So I haven't registered at RERA. But it is possible to connect to DU and DEWA without copy of titledeed I have experienced.


DEWA can definitely be obtained without title deed and DU people will also agree with contract copy, however I do not think RERA will register the house contract without the title deed.


----------



## GreenEyes83

For sponsoring the family, I guess I will need the title deed.


amitgoyalamit said:


> DEWA can definitely be obtained without title deed and DU people will also agree with contract copy, however I do not think RERA will register the house contract without the title deed.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

GreenEyes83 said:


> For sponsoring the family, I guess I will need the title deed.


yes you will need it..basically you need RERA registration and DEWA bill for sponsoring family.


----------



## rbelling

Thanks for the many responses. Unfortunately none are really providing much guidance. 
I am quite sure that the landlord is genuine, but thzt still leaves me in a situation where I am unable to register with RERA.
Anybody has an idea who I can turn too? Real Estate agent isn't much help, they just hide behind the fact that Ejari wasn't required at the time we signed the contract.


----------



## ibkiss

amitgoyalamit said:


> yes you will need it..basically you need RERA registration and DEWA bill for sponsoring family.


You also need Ejari for renewing your trade license


----------



## wandabug

Call RERA - all their details are in their website, including the information that the Landlord should provide a copy of the Title Deed/SPA and his passport.. Call RERA and tell the landlord that RERA say he should give you the copy. I will put money on this that he is not the Owner of this property, and this is why he does not want to show you the Title Deed. The agent cannot help you if he has not got the Title Deed either.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

wandabug said:


> Call RERA - all their details are in their website, including the information that the Landlord should provide a copy of the Title Deed/SPA and his passport.. Call RERA and tell the landlord that RERA say he should give you the copy. I will put money on this that he is not the Owner of this property, and this is why he does not want to show you the Title Deed. The agent cannot help you if he has not got the Title Deed either.


I think owners need to pay some money to get title deed and some people, even if they are genuine owners have not taken the title deed. I gave up on one house because the person had no title deed but he could show me all the other documents like purchase agreement etc. I guess after signing the contract you can not force the owner to give title deed.


----------



## Dubai Who

You can do it with an Affection Plan rather than the Title Deed. It's also a Land Department document and is essentially a drawing of the property that includes the square footage and owner's name. Assuming you live in an apartment rather than a villa, you might be able to get this document from the building manager. That's where I got mine from and it worked perfectly for Ejari registration.


----------



## GreenEyes83

So will the owner provide title deed before signing contract? Is that a valid demand I should put before signing contract?


----------



## amitgoyalamit

GreenEyes83 said:


> So will the owner provide title deed before signing contract? Is that a valid demand I should put before signing contract?


yes off course.....you should ask him/her to show the original title deed and to give you a copy.


----------



## GreenEyes83

Great. Thanks


----------



## Roadworrier

Everyone asks for the title deed nowadays from du (for my mobile account!!) to the immigration people for my wife's visa.


----------



## Red_Nosed

And make sure you get evidence Landlord has paid any service fees due to Developer! Otherwise it may turn out to be one stinky mess.

You can also go to the Developer to get proof that Landlord doesn't have any service fees owing.


----------



## wandabug

Red_Nosed said:


> And make sure you get evidence Landlord has paid any service fees due to Developer! Otherwise it may turn out to be one stinky mess.
> 
> You can also go to the Developer to get proof that Landlord doesn't have any service fees owing.


Also the Facilities Management Office in the building (apartments) will tell you if a particular apartment has outstanding Service Fees owing. If the fees are not paid by the Landlord the tenant may not be allowed access.


----------



## rosy83

I have a completion certificate from the developer citing my new landlord's name and also a 'particulars of sale' document
I also got given a photocopy of the landlords passport
Another doc the estate agent gave me was a 'Particulars of the sale' document.

However no title deeds because the apartment was bought so recently that the deeds haven't come yet

Should I be worried

I was given a letter that is in arabic and says that the title deeds are on the way. The letter is from the Land Department
Colleagues at work who read arabic said that the letter does confirm that Land Dept are saying deeds are on the way.

Seeing this thread I am nervous now. My dewa is switched on and i move in next week
I have handed over bother cheques (1 dated for 21st Oct and 1 for April)

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## wandabug

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Agent is RERA reg as well? It is not a sublet and chqs are all made to the Landlord? Looks like you have it all covered.


----------



## Roadworrier

wandabug said:


> Also the Facilities Management Office in the building (apartments) will tell you if a particular apartment has outstanding Service Fees owing. If the fees are not paid by the Landlord the tenant may not be allowed access.


Interestingly Emaar made US get receipts from the owner on their most recent service fees paid. You'd think they have that on record.


----------



## toneson

rbelling said:


> Thanks for the many responses. Unfortunately none are really providing much guidance.
> I am quite sure that the landlord is genuine, but thzt still leaves me in a situation where I am unable to register with RERA.
> Anybody has an idea who I can turn too? Real Estate agent isn't much help, they just hide behind the fact that Ejari wasn't required at the time we signed the contract.


RBelling - you can register Ejari for you (and it covers the landlords registration too). 

Costs 195 AED - you simply need a copy of your tenancy agreement and the title deed. We needed the confirmation of DEWA connection to do it too - so get confirmation of payment of the last bill by the previous tenant from your landlord. You can then register. Can be done in the typing centre just behind the land department. Some places were telling me I needed a plan too - but turned out not to be the case.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Roadworrier said:


> Interestingly Emaar made US get receipts from the owner on their most recent service fees paid. You'd think they have that on record.



:laser: Emaar 

How to safeguard your tenancy contract - The National


----------



## swapnareji

rbelling said:


> Expats,
> Anybody has some experience with obtaining a Title Deed or NOc identifying the owner of a property from the department of Land?
> I woild like to register my tenancy agreement with RERA, but the landlord isn't willing to provide me a copy of the property's title deed.
> As long as we haven't registered our contract, we can't count on RERA to support and without the title deed we can't register...
> Any pointers on how to get out of this situation?


Hi,

Did you get any support from anywhere??

i am also facing the same issue... when i am signing the contract the real estate broker agreed me that they are able to provide all the documents from landlord. i believed them because they are RERA registered real estate brokers. The big problem is that i cant renew my wife's visa. i requested to provide at least plot#. but they don't have it. i am sure that the landlord is cheating public with the help of a RERA registered broker. 

The real estate brokers did the DEWA documentations for me. i don't know how they obtained a DEWA account for this flat under my name with out even a plot number and approved affection plan.

its now nearly 3months i am requesting for the same. Now the real estate broker replied me " The said document is not yet ready. we cant tell when it will be ready. if you want to vacate from flat you can vacate, but we will not reimburse any amount which you paid already ( The agency fee + three months rent - paid by cash) 

Anybody have legal experience in this regard??? can i get the money back if i am moving legally?? 

Please advise....

Thanks


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys,

Im running into this same issue now, i have just gave i a deposit by the name of the landlord and i have asked for a title deed and it seems he does not have one and in this case i will not be able to bring my wife..Is there anyway around it? The agent is RERA and i have been to their office and they are quite good but now are there any ways around this title deed? Or thsi is a must?

I do not know why they do not have by default to avoid such cases..

I plan to give in my 2 cheques next week so dont know whether i should proceed or not..

your guidance please.. thanks


----------



## Tropicana

I would say no;
If they dont provide a title deed now, they sure wont once you have over the cheques.
There are ways around the title deed, but there is no guarantee and you will not know unless you actually try.


----------



## telecompro

Tropicana said:


> I would say no;
> If they dont provide a title deed now, they sure wont once you have over the cheques.
> There are ways around the title deed, but there is no guarantee and you will not know unless you actually try.


I do not want to risk that but in the same time i like the apartment and want it  
bit of tough situation here..


----------



## TallyHo

Do they have a copy of the bill of sale from Emaar to the owner? (Is it an Emaar apartment?). 

I know I've never seen the title deed to my apartment but I do have a copy of the bill of sale from Emaar to the property owner and it's legit. It's not the title deed but apparently he never actually got one. Typical Dubai cock-up.



telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im running into this same issue now, i have just gave i a deposit by the name of the landlord and i have asked for a title deed and it seems he does not have one and in this case i will not be able to bring my wife..Is there anyway around it? The agent is RERA and i have been to their office and they are quite good but now are there any ways around this title deed? Or thsi is a must?
> 
> I do not know why they do not have by default to avoid such cases..
> 
> I plan to give in my 2 cheques next week so dont know whether i should proceed or not..
> 
> your guidance please.. thanks


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> Do they have a copy of the bill of sale from Emaar to the owner? (Is it an Emaar apartment?).
> 
> I know I've never seen the title deed to my apartment but I do have a copy of the bill of sale from Emaar to the property owner and it's legit. It's not the title deed but apparently he never actually got one. Typical Dubai cock-up.


I have the sale and purchase agreement and it shows his name against this property..i also have his passport copy which matches the name.

No its not emaar its in JLT Indigo tower..


----------



## Tropicana

The S&P agreement is enough to confirm that he is the owner.


But if you need an Ejari contract, you will need a title deed in most cases, the S&P may not work. And you definitely need an Ejari contract for visas. 

One thing you can do is visit any of the typists that do Ejari (there is one near Waitrose in Dubai Mall), and show them the S&P and ask if that is enough to do Ejari.

I have heard this problem from many people and its a loophole that should be covered; no visa without ejari, no ejari w/o title deed, owner does not have/will not give title deed

One alternative for the title deed may be an "affection plan" but thats something used by tenants in leasehold areas and not freehold.


----------



## w_man

I think it was covered in another thread that a couple of us had luck getting our Ejari registration done without the title deed at the Hayat Regency Galleria location. 

When I went a few weeks ago, they were only interested in the tenancy contract itself and my DEWA bill. Those are the only two documents they need to upload on their system. 

I would suggest going to this location to get Ejari certification and let us know if it still works.


----------



## telecompro

w_man said:


> I think it was covered in another thread that a couple of us had luck getting our Ejari registration done without the title deed at the Hayat Regency Galleria location.
> 
> When I went a few weeks ago, they were only interested in the tenancy contract itself and my DEWA bill. Those are the only two documents they need to upload on their system.
> 
> I would suggest going to this location to get Ejari certification and let us know if it still works.


How do you suggest i try without signing the contract? i do not want to go ahead and then find out i can not get Ejari...

My main focus is to get my wife's visa since ejari is a must to get that..


----------



## telecompro

Tropicana said:


> The S&P agreement is enough to confirm that he is the owner.
> 
> 
> But if you need an Ejari contract, you will need a title deed in most cases, the S&P may not work. And you definitely need an Ejari contract for visas.
> 
> One thing you can do is visit any of the typists that do Ejari (there is one near Waitrose in Dubai Mall), and show them the S&P and ask if that is enough to do Ejari.
> 
> I have heard this problem from many people and its a loophole that should be covered; no visa without ejari, no ejari w/o title deed, owner does not have/will not give title deed
> 
> One alternative for the title deed may be an "affection plan" but thats something used by tenants in leasehold areas and not freehold.


Do you have a list of the Ejari places around in Dubai? I would prefer to go somewhere close to where im currently staying..


----------



## Chocoholic

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im running into this same issue now, i have just gave i a deposit by the name of the landlord and i have asked for a title deed and it seems he does not have one and in this case i will not be able to bring my wife..Is there anyway around it? The agent is RERA and i have been to their office and they are quite good but now are there any ways around this title deed? Or thsi is a must?
> 
> I do not know why they do not have by default to avoid such cases..
> 
> I plan to give in my 2 cheques next week so dont know whether i should proceed or not..
> 
> your guidance please.. thanks


No, do not proceed with this. Ask for your deposit back and find somewhere else. You NEED the Title Deed to connect things like Etisalat or DU and to Ejari register your tenancy agreement with RERA. If the landlord does not have the title deed, it means he hasn't paid the land depaprtment all their required fees. Walk away from it.


----------



## rutebrito

Hey guys,

Are you sure you absolutely need the title deed?

According to the ejari website, you only need the following documents:
1. Copy of tenancy contract.
2. Emirates ID's or passport copies for all parties (for individuals)
Or copies of trade licenses for all parties (for companies)
3. Copy of security deposit receipt voucher for leased unit issued by 
DEWA
4.Emirates ID copy of applicant

ERROR PAGE

Also, apparently you can request DEWA activation online and all you need is the tenancy agreement and a passport copy...

I'm asking if you're sure because we were also given a document from Emaar proving the landlord paid for our apartment plus his passport copy. I will eventually need to get a residence visa sponsored by my husband...


----------



## w_man

telecompro said:


> How do you suggest i try without signing the contract? i do not want to go ahead and then find out i can not get Ejari...
> 
> My main focus is to get my wife's visa since ejari is a must to get that..


You can't! My post was for people who have already signed their contracts and were facing this problem. 

As far as locations are concerned, go to Ejari's website, there's a full list of centers where you can go to get it done.

Good luck.


----------



## telecompro

Ok thanks for the advise, I have taken my cheque back. I have found another place but different scenario 



I have run in this scenario where I like an apartment and the real estate advised that I will need to write the deposit inn the company's name to secure the apartmrnt and I thought it should be the landlord name? Can This be the case? He said you can't put it in landlord name as he is out of country and anything to do with the flat had to go them. He will be my contact in case anything goes wrong , maintenance etc etc

The actual 2 cheques will be in landlord s name so that s fine but my main question is in the deposit? Also commission well be on the company's name.

Hope the above is ok as the guy seems descent and I will be signing the cheques at their office in two days.

Please advise.


----------



## telecompro

bump it


----------



## Tropicana

telecompro said:


> Ok thanks for the advise, I have taken my cheque back. I have found another place but different scenario
> 
> 
> 
> I have run in this scenario where I like an apartment and the real estate advised that I will need to write the deposit inn the company's name to secure the apartmrnt and I thought it should be the landlord name? Can This be the case? He said you can't put it in landlord name as he is out of country and anything to do with the flat had to go them. He will be my contact in case anything goes wrong , maintenance etc etc
> 
> The actual 2 cheques will be in landlord s name so that s fine but my main question is in the deposit? Also commission well be on the company's name.
> 
> Hope the above is ok as the guy seems descent and I will be signing the cheques at their office in two days.
> 
> Please advise.


Sounds ok, as long as they show you a PoA from the landlord authorizing them.

Otherwise, tell them you will pay the deposit to go towards the commission.


----------



## ministainer

telecompro said:


> Ok thanks for the advise, I have taken my cheque back. I have found another place but different scenario
> 
> 
> 
> I have run in this scenario where I like an apartment and the real estate advised that I will need to write the deposit inn the company's name to secure the apartmrnt and I thought it should be the landlord name? Can This be the case? He said you can't put it in landlord name as he is out of country and anything to do with the flat had to go them. He will be my contact in case anything goes wrong , maintenance etc etc
> 
> The actual 2 cheques will be in landlord s name so that s fine but my main question is in the deposit? Also commission well be on the company's name.
> 
> Hope the above is ok as the guy seems descent and I will be signing the cheques at their office in two days.
> 
> Please advise.



The security deposit should be addressed to the owner , the commission to the company /agent who helped you securing the flat 
all the cheques should be addressed to the landlord as it written in the Title Deed


----------



## ajc1969

Hi All

I'm a newbie to Dubai and seem to have fallen into this trap also. 

I have been promised a copy of the title deeds by both my landlord and agent, but nothing has materialised to date. Without these, I can't register my tenancy contract with Ejari and therefore apply for my wife's residency visa. 

I've contacted Emaar (the original property developer), the Land Department and Ejari but all avenues lead back to the Title Deeds or the Sale Agreement. I have a copy of the front page of the Sale Agreement which shows my landlord's name, but the actual details that I need are missing. 

Actually, all I need is the Plot Number to register the agreement at the Post Office. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of this without sight of the Title Deeds or Sale Agreement? 

I'm due to pay a rent cheque at the beginning of next month and am wondering whether to hold back until I get what I need. Any thoughts/advice on this would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## telecompro

ajc1969 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a newbie to Dubai and seem to have fallen into this trap also.
> 
> I have been promised a copy of the title deeds by both my landlord and agent, but nothing has materialised to date. Without these, I can't register my tenancy contract with Ejari and therefore apply for my wife's residency visa.
> 
> I've contacted Emaar (the original property developer), the Land Department and Ejari but all avenues lead back to the Title Deeds or the Sale Agreement. I have a copy of the front page of the Sale Agreement which shows my landlord's name, but the actual details that I need are missing.
> 
> Actually, all I need is the Plot Number to register the agreement at the Post Office. Can anyone advise how I can get hold of this without sight of the Title Deeds or Sale Agreement?
> 
> I'm due to pay a rent cheque at the beginning of next month and am wondering whether to hold back until I get what I need. Any thoughts/advice on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Yes hold it back..dont proceed..you need a title deed and it is a MUST. 

I had the same and i stopped the deal since i did not have the title deed and only had the Sales agreements..DEWA and Ejari both need the title deed..

all the best..


----------



## WanderingCar

telecompro said:


> Yes hold it back..dont proceed..you need a title deed and it is a MUST.
> 
> I had the same and i stopped the deal since i did not have the title deed and only had the Sales agreements..DEWA and Ejari both need the title deed..
> 
> all the best..



DEWA accepted a site affection plan in place of the title deed for me. Emaar should be able to give this to you. I don't know if this works for Ejari though.


----------



## User Dubai

Hi,

I am exactly in the same situation. I need Ejari to renew visa for my wife and only thing missing is the plot number. I am living in the same property since many years and I have no issues with the landlord. The only problem is he doesn't have the title deed and he lives in UK. However, he has the sale agreement which I have a copy.
He tried to get the plot number from EMAAR through phone and mails but they stated that plot number can only be issued by the Land Department when the owner applies for title deed. EMAAR does not have the plot number. Is there a way to get the plot number if I go to Land Department with the details of the sale agreement?

It is just a simple plot number stopping the whole visa issue. Is there a way around this?

Thanks,


----------



## robert19802

User Dubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am exactly in the same situation. I need Ejari to renew visa for my wife and only thing missing is the plot number. I am living in the same property since many years and I have no issues with the landlord. The only problem is he doesn't have the title deed and he lives in UK. However, he has the sale agreement which I have a copy.
> He tried to get the plot number from EMAAR through phone and mails but they stated that plot number can only be issued by the Land Department when the owner applies for title deed. EMAAR does not have the plot number. Is there a way to get the plot number if I go to Land Department with the details of the sale agreement?
> 
> It is just a simple plot number stopping the whole visa issue. Is there a way around this?
> 
> Thanks,


Plot Numbers are issued by Dubai Land Department indeed. This piece of information is included in the Title Deeds AND in the Affection Plan of the property / land. If the Title Deeds are missing for any reason (never issued by developer, etc.), you have to consult with the DLD (Dubai Land Department) in order to get this information. Unfortunately Affection Plans are not on public records and only Landlords can request a copy of such official document. If you do need an Affection Plan, the Landlord can still write a POA to a delegate residing or visiting Dubai. A POA can be also made in any UAE Embassy worldwide. In absence of POA, I would still suggest to go to DLD with an authorization letter from the landlord, landlord's passport copy and copy of tenancy contract, explain the situation and get the Plot number. This will do and you'll be able to register the contract with Ejari.


----------

